# What Am I Doing Wrong



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)




----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

You're closing you're eyes.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Stop thinking about the hot chick in the next lane.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

aim toward the center and shoot real fast..:shock:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Since all of your shots are almost exactly one inch low, I'd suggest a very small elevation adjustment... That will put one hit dead center in all pie-pieces...

Did I get it right?

Jeff


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> What am I doing wrong


Nothing.

I'd say you have your shotgun sighted in perfectly!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*team*

spacedoggie: Sir; I want you on my team:smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My wife was teaching me. Something about roll reversal she wanted to try.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Even the pie charts are set up for right handed people. :smt076


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I would think that a lefty could just flip the target over and shoot at the rear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

All in all..they seem to be in the bread basket. Practice,practice.
And if that don't help, (if the time should come) Pray for a LARGE attacker!:mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> Even the pie charts are set up for right handed people. :smt076


I'm right handed and look what happen to me. I don't fell sorry for you lefty's, I feel sorry for the righty's with a lefty eye domination. That why I'm training my wife to shoot over her shoulder behind her using a mirror. I'm training her tonight, I'll send a picture.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> I'm right handed and look what happen to me. I don't fell sorry for you lefty's, I feel sorry for the righty's with a lefty eye domination. That why I'm training my wife to shoot over her shoulder behind her using a mirror. I'm training her tonight, I'll send a picture.


I can't wait for the pic's......:smt082


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

My guess is that you have combat sights and you are shooting like you have target sights.

Sight Picture with Target Sights:

( + )
[0] [0] [0]

Sight Picture with Combat Sights:

[0] ([0]) [0]

With combat sights you don't use the lollipop sight picture.

I hope I am not insulting your intelligence, it's just that I have always been taught to use the lollipop picture and never realized till recently that there was a difference.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

JimmySays said:


> I can't wait for the pic's......:smt082


Have to wait a week she is out of town


----------

